# Bloated scorpion - dying maybe - help..



## leighannedelray (Oct 21, 2010)

I have a babycurus Jacksoni scorpion and I was told it was a baby, he or she is about 20 mm or less than an inch, and looks really really bloated.
He didn't look like this when I got him, and it occurred to me that it could be pregnant, but, I don't think it is an adult. 
I am worried that it is just eating but not able to poop, and I see a couple of really small grains of something in the cup, but don't look large enough to really be poop for all the pinheads that he eats. 
I have fed him about one pinhead a week wince I got him about a month ago. And I am just shocked at how drastically different he looks.
Any suggestions? Is he dying? Is she pregnant? Am I killing it?
All things are just as they were when I bought him, same container, and same soil, and nothing has changed in that regard. 
Thank you in advance for any and all help you can give me.


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Oct 21, 2010)

How hot are you keeping it?It looks to me to be in a really bad pre molt.I'd stop feeding it.Put a piece of bark or something in there at an angle for it to molt on.You don't have to keep it that wet either.just slightly moist always worked fine for me.This is my opinion anyway.It looks to be 2i-3i.


----------



## leighannedelray (Oct 21, 2010)

ok, I have another enclosure that I can put it in that has a bark and everything, but I was told it was too large for such a tiny little fella, and that it would dry out because it needed the enclosed space to hold onto its moisture, but I will right now go and put it in the larger enclosure. 
Is there anything that would cause a bad pre-molt? anything else I should do?
Thank you.


----------



## H. laoticus (Oct 21, 2010)

Don't worry, your scorpion is about to molt and do consider what Ralph wrote.


----------



## leighannedelray (Oct 21, 2010)

sorry, just realized that I didn't answer your first question. It is just the temperature of our house, which is 70's, should I make it warmer?


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Oct 21, 2010)

I always tried to keep mine above 75 degrees F.I kept 30 2i in a 20 gallon long tank.I only kept one half moist with other dry.80% of the time.They would molt out underneath the bark that was laying flat on the ground.Hanging upside down.It was always dry under the bark,but would come out and lay on the moist substrate.


----------



## leighannedelray (Oct 21, 2010)

wow , ok this is great, and making me feel a lot better. I just put him in the box with the bark, and he scampered underneath it right away and disappeared, and that one hasn't been spritzed in a while, so it is definitely dry under the bark.
Thank you guys, phew (sigh of relief).. I will keep you posted.
Take care


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Oct 21, 2010)

Good luck.B.jacksoni are an awesome species.


----------



## Michiel (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow, you really do not know a lot about the species you keep. It is nothing personal, but it amazes me every time how little people know about the species they are keeping. 
Your scorpion is a juvenile, so pregnancy is not possible, that's one. Two is that it needs to molt, scorpions can only grow when they molt, just like crustaceans....So don't worry, your scorpion is perfectly fine....

Go to the website The Scorpion Files and look at the B.jacksoni species biography I wrote in 2006. It should help you a lot. If you have any questions, you know where you can go and ask


----------



## BAM1082 (Oct 21, 2010)

Heres a direct link to the article mentioned above. 

http://www.ntnu.no/ub/scorpion-files/b_jacksoni_info.pdf

Was alot of help to me and i keep it bookmarked.
Thnxs Michiel.


----------



## DireWolf0384 (Oct 25, 2010)

My younger scorps do the same thing before molting. Make sure there is bark in there and plenty of water. It'll probably be fine.


----------

